# Gaz makes Daily Mail



## top-tube (9 Sep 2011)

Apologies if this has already been posted, but Gaz Brennan features in today's Mail Online.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...E-years-walking-bathroom-left-breathless.html

He's an inspiration that fella.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

top-tube said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but Gaz Brennan features in today's Mail Online.
> http://www.dailymail...breathless.html
> 
> He's an inspiration that fella.



Just spotted it. Only a couple of stupid comments as well.


----------



## sdr gb (9 Sep 2011)

He's also in this weeks local Tameside Advertiser. As its a sister paper of the Manchester Evening News, he may appear in that as well. Will post link if I can find one.

ETA: Well done Gaz


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Am sure more silly comments will appear soon enough :0)


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2011)

Brian from London is a bit of a tool.

Well done mate.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Am sure more silly comments will appear soon enough :0)



They are just jealous mate


----------



## BrumJim (9 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Brian from London is a bit of a tool.
> 
> Well done mate.



Bit?


----------



## Bobtoo (9 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Only a couple of stupid comments as well.



It really beggars belief that anybody could find something negative to say.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Brian from London is a bit of a tool.
> 
> Well done mate.



Am sure it's pronounced bywwwwan


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Sep 2011)

Is Brian from London trying a wind up or his he really that many sandwiches short of a picnic?


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Bobtoo said:


> It really beggars belief that anybody could find something negative to say.




Such is life - people just love to knock others down !


----------



## Theseus (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Such is life - people just love to knock others down !




Is that Chumbawamba I hear warming up in the wings?





BTW Gaz ... seriously well done !


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Touche said:


> Is that Chumbawamba I hear warming up in the wings?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was a class tune " back in the day"


----------



## MissTillyFlop (9 Sep 2011)

Brian is a conspiracy theorist - need I say more?


----------



## 2Loose (9 Sep 2011)

Gaz is now officially more famous than Magnatom!

Well done Gaz, hope you do become a torch bearer.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Brian is a conspiracy theorist - need I say more?




Am not sure about that- I think he might be intoxicated


----------



## gaz (9 Sep 2011)

For a second i thought 'what the hell have I done now?' but it made more sense when i opened the link!

I wouldn't bother reading the comments on the Daily Wail. clearly some people are very stupid.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

2Loose said:


> Gaz is now officially more famous than Magnatom!
> 
> Well done Gaz, hope you do become a torch bearer.




Fingers crossed - if I am indeed a torch bearer then it will be great for the promotion of cycling it really will


----------



## MissTillyFlop (9 Sep 2011)

You are going on the fridge of inspiration next to Jean Shrimpton and Maggie Gyllenhaal.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> You are going on the fridge of inspiration next to Jean Shrimpton and Maggie Gyllenhaal.




I'm gonna assume that's a good thing ?  lol


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Sep 2011)

Great article - well done Gaz.

Don't be botherered by the few daft comments - you'll find them on literally any Daily Mail article. I once read a piece about Phil Neville, and how his disabled daughter had learned to walk, against the odds. It was accompanied by a photo of Phil and his wife with their daughter on the beach, and there were few quite a few comments slagging off his wife's body and what she was wearing - crackers!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

@Gaz - Is there somewhere to vote for you as the torch bearer?


----------



## ohnovino (9 Sep 2011)

Surely Brian from London isn't real, is he? Exercise as a "eugenic agenda"? He's either a very good troll, or he's sitting at his keyboard with his tin foil hat on.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

ohnovino said:


> Surely Brian from London isn't real, is he? Exercise as a "eugenic agenda"? He's *a troll and he's sitting under his bridge* at his keyboard with his tin foil hat on.



FTFY


----------



## Canrider (9 Sep 2011)

AFS: nominations have closed through the general call, although nominations via the Presenting Partners are still open (Lloyds TSB and Samsung).


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

Canrider said:


> AFS: nominations have closed through the general call, although nominations via the Presenting Partners are still open (Lloyds TSB and Samsung).



Okies. Cheers for that.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> @Gaz - Is there somewhere to vote for you as the torch bearer?



The round that I'm in ( final round) is now done by the Olympic committee following a public vote

But thanks anyways


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> The round that I'm in ( final round) is now done by the Olympic committee following a public vote
> 
> But thanks anyways



Well fingers crossed for you


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Well fingers crossed for you




Thanks man 

Will be great to show cycling isn't just for the hoy's of this world !

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Kelly from hull made me literally lol


----------



## CopperCyclist (9 Sep 2011)

Fantastic on all counts. Ignore the negative comments, I'm sure we all know the internet rule anonimity+audience = c***


----------



## coffeejo (9 Sep 2011)

Fingers crossed here too


----------



## MickL (9 Sep 2011)

Well done bud


----------



## Glover Fan (9 Sep 2011)

Lol at the woman who said that diets don't work just because she is fat lol. Can darwin do us a favour please?


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Am sure more silly comments will appear soon enough :0)



You can bet the idiotic comments will be from people who do not have the cajones to turn their life around and instead try to blame everything else .

You are an inspiration to us all


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

cyberknight said:


> You can bet the idiotic comments will be from people who do not have the cajones to turn their life around and instead try to blame everything else .
> 
> You are an inspiration to us all




And you are too kind !


----------



## Wankelschrauben (9 Sep 2011)

I think I've already mentioned to you before from reading your blog how amazing your story is.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Wankelschrauben said:


> I think I've already mentioned to you before from reading your blog how amazing your story is.




Thank you

I've just been handed the daily star and I'm in that ( I had no idea about that one tho)


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2011)

Was just gonna say about you being in the star as well gaz. 
Not that I read it you understand! 

Well done pal, fingers crossed for the big one.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Was just gonna say about you being in the star as well gaz.
> Not that I read it you understand!
> 
> Well done pal, fingers crossed for the big one.




Thanks Pots buddy


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> For a second i thought 'what the hell have I done now?' but it made more sense when i opened the link!
> 
> I wouldn't bother reading the comments on the Daily Wail. clearly some people are very stupid.



That was what I thought at first - second time this week I've got you two mixed up !


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2011)

Dave Davenport said:


> Is Brian from London trying a wind up or his he really that many sandwiches short of a picnic?



I reckon that he is just trolling. Some people are just such neg-fairys that the only fun they have is raining on other people's parades.

Good luck with getting to carry the torch Gaz.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I've just been handed the daily star and I'm in that ( I had no idea about that one tho)



Page 3 ?  

No charging appearance fees on here now !


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Page 3 ?
> 
> No charging appearance fees on here now !




Speak to my agent


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Sep 2011)

Well done Gaz. Its amazing how a bike can change someones life !


----------



## NormanD (9 Sep 2011)

Well done mate 

Just make sure you don't singe your hair when carrying that torch on the bike, it's already short enough


----------



## spacecat (9 Sep 2011)

Brilliant mate, just read it absolutely wonderful.


----------



## raindog (9 Sep 2011)

Well done Gary! You're now an inspiration for alot of people. Keep up the biking!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> I'm gonna assume that's a good thing ?  lol



Indeed. The fridge of inspiration stops me eating all the choc ices!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Well done Gaz. Its amazing how a bike can change someones life !


Or in Gaz's case - 17 bikes! (Not sure of the exact number currently, but they seem to be multiplying rapidly ...)


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Or in Gaz's case - 17 bikes! (Not sure of the exact number currently, but they seem to be multiplying rapidly ...)


17 pfffffft 

Am down to 2 now anyway


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Sep 2011)

Well done Gaz.

When you ditched the crisps and pop... what did you turn to? and how did it compete with MSG and sugar?

you could get a book deal out of this!


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> 17 pfffffft
> 
> Am down to 2 now anyway



EH...

1 broken PX Cross
1 MTB
1 Singlespeed
1 Chinarello

Which one has gone ?


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> EH...
> 
> 1 broken PX Cross
> 1 MTB
> ...




Typo

3

The PX is on it's way back


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> Well done Gaz.
> 
> When you ditched the crisps and pop... what did you turn to? and how did it compete with MSG and sugar?
> 
> you could get a book deal out of this!




Book deal ? Know a publisher ?


----------



## albion (9 Sep 2011)

Cured his own diabetes too. (type 2 I assume)There is all this rubbish doctors give out, yet diet and exercise is the proven cure.Well done mate.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (9 Sep 2011)

Well done Gaz you is da man


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Sep 2011)

I keep getting confused between which Gaz we are talking about. 

There is gb155 and gaz. Someone clarify it up, my head is starting to hurt.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I keep getting confused between which Gaz we are talking about.
> 
> There is gb155 and gaz. Someone clarify it up, my head is starting to hurt.


We are talking about the Gaz who goes by the forum name gb155 whose initials are gb!


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> We are talking about the Gaz who goes by the forum name gb155 whose initials are gb!




Or

Me


----------



## marshmella (9 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I keep getting confused between which Gaz we are talking about.
> 
> There is gb155 and gaz. Someone clarify it up, my head is starting to hurt.



It's gb155, and he's now a legend. I remember him joining the forum while i was still lurking and his story is truly amazing a magnificent effort.


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

marshmella said:


> It's gb155, and he's now a legend. I remember him joining the forum while i was still lurking and his story is truly amazing a magnificent effort.



Legend ? Nahhhhhhhhh , not me


----------



## Banjo (9 Sep 2011)

Nice one Gaz hope you get selected, you deserve it.


----------



## marshmella (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Legend ? Nahhhhhhhhh , not me



You're far too modest.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Sep 2011)

I've looked in on your blog from time to time. Your story is so incredible that it's hard to get my head round it. Just the stats in your signature bar make you indeed a legend. I think it could be great for cycling promotion if you were to be selected, and you deserve it.


----------



## Davidc (9 Sep 2011)

Some people realise they have a problem, find someone else to blame, and spend their time whingeing about it.

Others realise they have a problem, take control of their own lives and deal with it.

A few of the former are respondents on the DM web site.

Gaz is one of the latter, and an inspiration to the rest of us - hope you get to carry the torch next year Gaz.


----------



## Banjo (9 Sep 2011)

How are the torch carriers selected? Anything us lot could do to improve your chances ?

Holding the selectors children to Ransome is probably a bit unwise but I wouldnt rule it out.


----------



## gaz (9 Sep 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I keep getting confused between which Gaz we are talking about.
> 
> There is gb155 and gaz. Someone clarify it up, my head is starting to hurt.



I get confused as well


----------



## gb155 (9 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> *How are the torch carriers selected? Anything us lot could do to improve your chances ?*
> 
> Holding the selectors children to Ransome is probably a bit unwise but I wouldnt rule it out.



Sadly not, unless you want to ,Hold the selectors children to Ransom LOL


----------



## perplexed (9 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Kelly from hull made me literally lol



I think Kelly from Hull kisses your picture before she goes to bed at night really... 


Good article by the way!


----------



## Garz (10 Sep 2011)

top-tube said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but Gaz Brennan features in today's Mail Online.
> http://www.dailymail...breathless.html
> 
> He's an inspiration that fella.



As said before but cant be bad to say it again, well done Gaz.. I've even met him in the flesh! 

* Forgot to get an autograph though





-- Edit

Just looking at the photos in the link, was a chuffin transition that is mate, first class effort with first class rewards there - awesome!


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

Garz said:


> As said before but cant be bad to say it again, well done Gaz.. I've even met him in the flesh!
> 
> * Forgot to get an autograph though
> 
> ...



Knew I should have put my autograph on that bike mate


----------



## Firm Button (10 Sep 2011)

Nice write up Gaz! Wot a knob that Brian is! 

That should send your blog stats into orbit!

Steve


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> How are the torch carriers selected? Anything us lot could do to improve your chances ?
> 
> Holding the selectors children to Ransome is probably a bit unwise but I wouldnt rule it out.



I'm game if you are


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I'm game if you are




It's on  lol


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

Firm Button said:


> Nice write up Gaz! Wot a knob that Brian is!
> 
> That should send your blog stats into orbit!
> 
> Steve




With that , the daily star & fat cyclist - it's gone mental !!!!


----------



## david k (10 Sep 2011)

top-tube said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but Gaz Brennan features in today's Mail Online.
> http://www.dailymail...breathless.html
> 
> He's an inspiration that fella.





great pic with the bike, such a nice bloke as well


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Sep 2011)

+1 in wishing you luck with the olympic committee. Also to add you are an inspiration, both swmbo and I have recently returned to cycling to try and loose a few lb's, and your story proves it can be worthwhile


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

david k said:


> great pic with the bike, such a nice bloke as well



A nice bloke ? Who me or the other Gaz ? Lol  

Thanks dude


----------



## gaz (10 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> A nice bloke ? Who me or the other Gaz ? Lol
> 
> Thanks dude



I'm going to say both of us


----------



## Panter (10 Sep 2011)

I can only echo all of the above, top work Sir, a true inspiration


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> A nice bloke ? Who me or the other Gaz ? Lol



Garz?


----------



## xxmimixx (10 Sep 2011)

Congratulation, the determination and motivation you had to achieve your goal is incredible. You are an inspiration to many, that can only look up at you and please ignore the haters!


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Garz?




Gaz, Garz & Gaz

That's a 3-some lol


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

xxmimixx said:


> Congratulation, the determination and motivation you had to achieve your goal is incredible. You are an inspiration to many, that can only look up at you and please ignore the haters!




The haters ensure I keep it real - they have kept me nicely grounded - maybe I should thank them too ?


----------



## gaz (10 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Gaz, Garz & Gaz
> 
> That's a 3-some lol


I'll bring the Pimms.


----------



## Theseus (10 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> The haters ensure I keep it real - they have kept me nicely grounded - maybe I should thank them too ?



AYHSMB (NSFW)


----------



## gb155 (10 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> I'll bring the Pimms.



Beautiful man , beautiful , I'd guess you've got the best " helmet " cam of all 3 of us too !


----------



## gb155 (11 Sep 2011)

Touche said:


> AYHSMB (NSFW)




Hehe that's excellent


----------



## gb155 (12 Sep 2011)

Oh

Ar

Daily star


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2011)

Touche said:


> AYHSMB (NSFW)


LOL


----------



## gb155 (12 Sep 2011)

A local rag - impressed with that piccy tbh


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

I don't know what's more remarkable - Gaz doing his thing or the Daily Mail being nice about somebody!


----------



## Hip Priest (12 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't know what's more remarkable - Gaz doing his thing or the Daily Mail being nice about somebody!



OVERWEIGHT DRIVER SWITCHES TO CYCLING TO AVOID ROAD TAX


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Sep 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> OVERWEIGHT DRIVER SWITCHES TO CYCLING TO AVOID ROAD TAX








FAT MAN SAVED BY NORMAN TEBBIT!


----------



## gb155 (12 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't know what's more remarkable - Gaz doing his thing or the Daily Mail being nice about somebody!




Id say the mail trump me mate


----------



## PBancroft (12 Sep 2011)

That's pretty damn awesome. Well done sir.


----------



## gb155 (12 Sep 2011)

PBancroft said:


> That's pretty damn awesome. Well done sir.



Why thank you !


----------



## Bman (12 Sep 2011)

Touche said:


> AYHSMB (NSFW)



OMG! Brilliant!  

Edit: Oh yeah, you too Gaz! Amazing accomplishment and now your getting the recognition you deserve


----------



## gb155 (12 Sep 2011)

Bongman said:


> OMG! Brilliant!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, you too Gaz! Amazing accomplishment and now your getting the recognition you deserve




Someone else who's too kind  but of course, I thank you !


----------



## locker (13 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> A local rag - impressed with that piccy tbh



Well done Gaz a true inspiration


----------



## gb155 (13 Sep 2011)

locker said:


> Well done Gaz a true inspiration




Thanks dude


----------



## stowie (13 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't know what's more remarkable - Gaz doing his thing or the Daily Mail being nice about somebody!



Not just being nice about someone, but being nice about a _cyclist_.

To lose 27 stone is an amazing feat - to get the Daily Mail printing a positive cycling piece is nothing less than miraculous...


----------



## 400bhp (13 Sep 2011)

Great story-even better it's a fellow Manc.


----------



## VamP (13 Sep 2011)

Well done mate, and good luck with the torch!


----------



## apollo179 (13 Sep 2011)

You dont know me and i dont know you gaz but well done on the mindblowing weight loss thing and fingers crossed for the olympic thing.


----------



## gb155 (13 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> You dont know me and i dont know you gaz but well done on the mindblowing weight loss thing and fingers crossed for the olympic thing.




Thanks Apollo & 400 and the rest of you kind ppl


----------



## Rebel Ian (14 Sep 2011)

I may have missed it in the multitude of posts but when do you find out if you've been selected, Gaz?


----------



## gb155 (14 Sep 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> I may have missed it in the multitude of posts but when do you find out if you've been selected, Gaz?



Dec 8th mate


----------



## gb155 (14 Sep 2011)

Who watches BBC news ?


----------



## gb155 (14 Sep 2011)

I'm getting in there faces Now :-)

http://road.cc/content/news/43805-g...g-shrinking-gaz-nominated-carry-olympic-torch


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 Sep 2011)

Out of interest, anyone know if they could let Gaz cycle with the torch, or would he have to run? Cycling would seem appropriate, but I don't think I've ever seen anyone do anything but run with it...


----------



## gb155 (14 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Out of interest, anyone know if they could let Gaz cycle with the torch, or would he have to run? Cycling would seem appropriate, but I don't think I've ever seen anyone do anything but run with it...



I suspect i'll have to run TBH (If indeed I get the honour) as I think 'elf-n-safety would say its not safe enough to cycle with it, but I'm actually enjoying running , so its all good.


----------

